# Hygetropin



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi all,

I have just aquired some Hygetropin 200IU / 8IU per vial. I have 30ml of Bacteriostatic water also. I want to run 5IU EOD. My questions are:

- How much water do I inject into the vial? If too much the concentration will bve different surely.

- Once mixed I understand I then have to place into refrigerator - can anyone confirm please?

- Going to be using Sub-Q with 1ml / 100IU insulin pin. So presumably 5IU is just 5 tiny nicks on the insulin pin? I know sounds silly but just dos not seem much?

Any help on this will be much appreciated guys.

Cheers.


----------



## Baldo (Sep 10, 2007)

If you got an 8iu vial, why not run 4ui eod, be much easier to measure out. how ever much bac water you put in there then exactly half will be 4iu.

If you going do 5iu eod then if you mix gh with 1ml of bac water then every 0.1 mil notch on the syringe will be 0.8 iu, if my maths is correct. So it going to be very hard to measure out 5iu.

Keep constructed hgh in fridge yes.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

i think 0.62 or 62units on BD slin(thats using 1ml bac)


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd go for 4iu a day as well just for convenience sake, but yes 5iu would be 0.625ml in you added 1ml of bac.


----------



## wee-markus (May 20, 2008)

i'm doing 4iu every morning working quite well for me at the mo.


----------



## krieltje (Jun 15, 2006)

Be sure too ramp up slowly,because first time too high could give some serious sides.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

if you put 80 waater in slin and its a 8iu gh then 40 on slin would be 4iu.........


----------

